# [APPLE] Partizioni & Installazione

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

mi sto cimentando con l'installazione di Gentoo sul portatile APPLE.

Però non vorrei combianare casini.

So che si usa mac-fdisk ( e nel mio caso /dev/hda).

Bene.

Ho 3 partizioni sul disco: le prime 2 di OSX e l'altra per LINUX.

Se faccio un mac-fdisk e stampo la tabella delle partizioni.. leggo questo:

/dev/hda1---apple partition map----31,5KB

/dev/hda2---apple free---128MB

/dev/hda3---apple HFS---25GB-----------------------e questo è il sistema operativo OSX

/dev/hda4---apple free---128MB

/dev/hda5---apple HFS---35GB-----------------------e qui i documenti e i dati personali

/dev/hda6---apple boot---8,5MB---------------------???questa nn lho capita

/dev/hda7---apple UFS---10GB----------------------e qui ci andrebbe LINUX GENTOO

/dev/hda8---apple free---8KB

Ora.. io nn vorrei combinare pasticci.. ma se faccio d (delete) mi chiede un numero.. 0 è /dev/hda1 oppure 1 è /dev/hda1 ???

Così, cancellerei la /dev/hda7 e creerei 3 partizioni per linux.. boot|swap|root

helpino..Last edited by cagnaluia on Thu Jul 21, 2005 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cagnaluia

uppettino:oops:

----------

## emix

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ora.. io nn vorrei combinare pasticci.. ma se faccio d (delete) mi chiede un numero.. 0 è /dev/hda1 oppure 1 è /dev/hda1 ???

 

1 dovrebbe essere hda1, comunque prova. Se non dovesse essere corretto esci dal programma senza salvare le modifiche.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> /dev/hda1---apple partition map----31,5KB
> 
> /dev/hda2---apple free---128MB
> 
> /dev/hda3---apple HFS---25GB-----------------------e questo è il sistema operativo OSX
> ...

 

è troppo un casino e nn mi fido di farlo da solo!

A colpo sicuro? come devo fare!? Me lo indichereste voi, per piacere.

 :Wink: 

Sto leggendo questa: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

il capitoletto: Esempio 7: Uso di mac-fdisk

ma nn capisco bene.. io devo lavorare solo sulla /dev/hda7 giusto? NON tocco altro? corretto?

1. la cancello.

2. ci faccio le 3 partizioni: boot|swap|root

3. le inizializzo

e il numero 7 che mi chiede mac-fdisk è il numero per la partizione /dev/hda7 ?!

----------

## neon

Ultimamente mi e' sorto un dubbio... non ricordo se la partizione di bootstrap deve per forza essere la seconda della table.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neon wrote:*   

> Ultimamente mi e' sorto un dubbio... non ricordo se la partizione di bootstrap deve per forza essere la seconda della table.

 

oh caspita! anche questo ci si mette! il bootstrap.... hmm.... 

beh.. ora quasi quasi avvio il powerbook con il disco del tiger e vedo se posso creare da li le 3 partizioni, vuote.

poi ci sarebbe da verificare il discorso del bootstrap..

e infine, una piccola curiosità: yaboot.... (quel che per i pc sarebbe grub..) come va a influenzare l'avvio del sistema?

si antepone a quello del mac? coesiste con esso?

----------

## cagnaluia

ok! mi ci sono buttato..

ho fatto una 

/dev/hda7 ---> bootstrap

/dev/hda8 ---> boot ---> ext2

/dev/hda9 ---> swap ---> swap

/dev/hda10 --> root ---> reiserfs

e ora incrociamo le dita... speriamo che parta almeno OSX al prox riavvio...

----------

## cagnaluia

Allora, volevo aprire e capire come installare gentoo sul PB12, in coesistenza ad OSX.

Il disco di 80GB l'avevo partizionato la prima volta con OSXtiger. Tre partizioni.

Due per OSX e l'ultima dedicata a linux.

L'installatore di OSX ha però scritto di tutto su questo disco e ha fatto ben 8 partizioni... ho letto in giro che ha fatto così per qualcosa legato al vecchio o.s. mac classic... boh.. nn importa.

```

/dev/hda1---apple partition map----31,5KB 

/dev/hda2---apple free---128MB 

/dev/hda3---apple HFS---25GB-----------------------e questo è il sistema operativo OSX 

/dev/hda4---apple free---128MB 

/dev/hda5---apple HFS---35GB-----------------------e qui i documenti e i dati personali 

/dev/hda6---apple boot---8,5MB---------------------???questa nn lho capita 

/dev/hda7---apple UFS---10GB----------------------e qui ci andrebbe LINUX GENTOO 

/dev/hda8---apple free---8KB 

```

così, ho avviato il liveCD di gentoo per ppc... premendo il tasto "c" al boot..

da li, con mac-fdisk

ho eliminato con "d" la numero 7, cioè /dev/hda7

e ho creato altre 4 partizioni con "c" ( e "C" per la swap): ho sbagliato a crearne quattro... nn occorreva.. su ppc, quella che dovrebbe essere la /boot, nn è necessaria. Si deve creare solo la "bootstrap", mac-fdisk lo fa, c'è il comando diretto.

quindi: 

```

/dev/hda7 --- bootstrap

/dev/hda8 --- /boot

/dev/hda9 --- swap

/dev/hda10 -- /

```

formattate rispettivamente in: niente|ext2|swap|reiserfs

quindi sono tornato a leggere l'handbook... e come per tutti i sistemi ho scompattato lo stage3-ppc e scaricato e scompattato l'ultimo portage.

del make.conf ho tenuto tutto come era di default.. e ho aggiunto queste:

```

-mcpu=7450 -maltivec -mabi=altivec     // sulle CFLAGS

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc"

```

poi sono andato a nanna... era tardino..

stamani ho fatto un bel emerge --sync

e sono tornato in opera.

```

emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all  

```

vabè.. ho dato un --udev e un --menuconfig per pulire eventuali moduli che nn servivano

e qui mi fermo.

E chiedo a Voi.

A parte che genkernel nn va a buon fine.. e nn capisco perchè.. credo per qualcosa che riguardi il bootstrapping... boh

Non ho per nulla capito come gestire questa partizione.

Sono abituato che genkernel butta le immagini del kernel sulla /boot.. ma qui, per ppc.. nn ci sarebbe posto sulla bootstrap.. e magari è questo che genkernel nn riesce a fare...

un altra info per il futuro... yaboot... come si comporterà con OSX?

----------

## luna80

prova a dare un'occhiata alla sezione sui PPC.

c'era un 3d fatto molto bene per l'installazione su pb, prova a cercarlo (mi spiace ma non trovo più il link)

----------

## emix

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Sono abituato che genkernel butta le immagini del kernel sulla /boot.. ma qui, per ppc.. nn ci sarebbe posto sulla bootstrap.. e magari è questo che genkernel nn riesce a fare...

 

La partizione di bootstrap non è utilizzabile per memorizzare qualcosa (tant'è vero che non ha neppure un filesystem), viene usata soltanto per uso interno. Per quanto riguarda genkernel, non saprei... non l'ho mai usato. Prova eventualmente a compilare il kernel a mano, non è una cosa impossibile.

 *Quote:*   

> un altra info per il futuro... yaboot... come si comporterà con OSX?

 

Bene... nel senso che funziona come grub/lilo su x86, ovvero all'avvio ti permetterà di scegliere tra Gentoo e MacOSX.

P.S. - Non potevi continuare nel topic che avevi aperto prima?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> P.S. - Non potevi continuare nel topic che avevi aperto prima? 

 

Credo anche io che fosse la scelta migliore... faccio il merge dei topic.

----------

## cagnaluia

si meglio grazie...

si.. ma allora dove li butta le immagini del kernel.. se il boostrap nn è utilizzabile e il /boot non è necessari?

----------

## neon

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> si.. ma allora dove li butta le immagini del kernel.. se il boostrap nn è utilizzabile e il /boot non è necessari?

 

Personalmente non ho mai capito perche' nella guida dicono che la partizione di /boot su PPC e' inutile. Io mi sono trovato a formattare tutto e ricrearla perche' ho scoperto che yaboot non supporta (bene) xfs e quindi (la maggior parte delle volte) non riusciva ad avviare il kernel. Quindi ho creato la partizione di /boot con ext2 ed ora non ho problemi...

Se non vuoi crearla (evita xfs ed altri fs non supportati pienamente da yaboot) i kernel li metti in una cartella /boot nella partizione /

----------

## cagnaluia

non capisco... 

ho fatto un 

```

make dep && make clean vmlinux modules modules_install

```

ho aspettato 20min... e poi leggo:

```

..

...

....

INSTALL net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko

INSTALL net/xfrm/xfrm_user.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.12-gentoo-r6; fi

```

e torna alla riga di comando...

????????????????????????????????

senza dire nulla.

1. ha finito?

2. ha finito e nn mi ha detto nulla?

3. non ha finito!

3. non ha finito e mi ha detto nulla?!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

Ha finito... ha installato i moduli. Ora devi copiare il kernel e System.map in /boot.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ha finito... ha installato i moduli. Ora devi copiare il kernel e System.map in /boot.

 

ok... allora perfetto, copiati!

ora, prima di procedere..

mi consigliereste qualche USE (anche in previsione che il gdm utilizzato sarà KDE).. ?! OK, 

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa lsmc"

poi, ritornando al kernel, ho visto molti emergere questi: ppc-sources oppure ppc-development-sources, io ho emerso i gentoo-sources.

Va bene lo stesso?

----------

## neon

 *neon wrote:*   

> Ultimamente mi e' sorto un dubbio... non ricordo se la partizione di bootstrap deve per forza essere la seconda della table.

 

Trovato  :Wink: 

http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/doc/yaboot-howto.shtml/ch4.en.shtml

 *Quote:*   

> The bootstrap partition should end up being partition #2, after the partition map itself but before any other partitions on the disk. You can easily change the order of the partitions in the partition map using the r command (see the mac-fdisk tutorial). In other words, it's not the physical placement of the bootstrap partition that counts, it's the logical order within the partition map. Note, though, if you have an existing system and you shift the partition numbers around, you will need to make the appropriate changes in /etc/fstab.

 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*   Ultimamente mi e' sorto un dubbio... non ricordo se la partizione di bootstrap deve per forza essere la seconda della table. 
> 
> Trovato 
> 
> 

 

fregato!.. io lho messa ben avanti...

oddio.. forse no, la 2a partizione è free.. posso manomettere quella!

----------

## neon

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*    *neon wrote:*   Ultimamente mi e' sorto un dubbio... non ricordo se la partizione di bootstrap deve per forza essere la seconda della table. 
> 
> Trovato 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bravo, comunque l'ho scritto piu' per me che per te... sono sicuro che tra 2 mesi lo dimentico  :Wink: 

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> oddio.. forse no, la 2a partizione è free.. posso manomettere quella!

 

Tranquillo non devi manomettere nulla, come dice mac-fdisk l'ordine delle partizioni non dipende dalla loro posizione fisica e puo' essere modificato in ogni momento.

E poi se non ricordo male la partizione free la crea OSX quindi non la toccherei...

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bravo, comunque l'ho scritto piu' per me che per te... sono sicuro che tra 2 mesi lo dimentico 
> 
> 

 

si, vale anche per me.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tranquillo non devi manomettere nulla, come dice mac-fdisk l'ordine delle partizioni non dipende dalla loro posizione fisica e puo' essere modificato in ogni momento.
> 
> E poi se non ricordo male la partizione free la crea OSX quindi non la toccherei...

 

e quindi... la /dev/hda7 che io ho come bootstrap che ci dovrei fare? per sistemarla?

----------

## neon

usa il comando r di mac-fdisk e la setti come hda2

----------

## cagnaluia

sto compilando kde... ma è lunghissima.. secondo me c'è qualcosa che nn va...

insomma ieri, 3 ore ha compilato le qt...e poco più..

oggi da stamani alle 8.00... che compila kde.. ed è ancora in progress...???

----------

## neon

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> sto compilando kde... ma è lunghissima.. secondo me c'è qualcosa che nn va...

 

non saprei forse e' la cpu che non gira a pieno regime (controlla i bogomips in /proc/cpuinfo)

ma a quanto pare il problema non sono le partizioni, forse dovresti aprire un'altro topic

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   sto compilando kde... ma è lunghissima.. secondo me c'è qualcosa che nn va... 
> 
> non saprei forse e' la cpu che non gira a pieno regime (controlla i bogomips in /proc/cpuinfo)
> 
> ma a quanto pare il problema non sono le partizioni, forse dovresti aprire un'altro topic

 

continuano ad esserlo anche loro..

per ora mi loggo sempre tramite LiveCD... perchè nn so come "manomettere" le impostazioni di boot...

con mac-fdisk ho spostato la bootstrap sulla seconda partizione e.. mi sono preso un bello spavento quando al reboot ho visto solo una scritta che indicava: loading external booting... o qualcosa del genere..

per fortuna mac-fdisk è bello potente e ho rigirato tutte le partizioni come erano all'inizio, così è partito OSX, almeno... devo un pò vedere penso yaboot.. è yaboot che scrive sulla bootstrap?.. ma quando mi chiede chi è la partizione di root.. cosa gli indico: la / oppure la /boot che sono su due partizioni differenti?

----------

## neon

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> per ora mi loggo sempre tramite LiveCD... perchè nn so come "manomettere" le impostazioni di boot...

 

Ti consiglio di non installare nulla allora e risolvere il problema...

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> con mac-fdisk ho spostato la bootstrap sulla seconda partizione e.. mi sono preso un bello spavento quando al reboot ho visto solo una scritta che indicava: loading external booting... o qualcosa del genere..

 

Ovvio, yaboot cercava di avviarsi da un'altra partizione

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> [...] devo un pò vedere penso yaboot.. è yaboot che scrive sulla bootstrap?.. ma quando mi chiede chi è la partizione di root.. cosa gli indico: la / oppure la /boot che sono su due partizioni differenti?

 

Io ho usato yabootconfig che con due partizioni separate ha fatto tutto da solo per bene.

Cmq se chiede la root dagli quella (/), probabilmente lo chiede per usarla come parametro root= del kernel

controlla "partition=numero" in yaboot.conf (questo deve essere il numero della /boot)

edit: dimenticavo se vuoi comunque spostare le partizioni segnati i numeri e cambia: boot=/dev/hda2 (questa e' la bootstrap) macosx=/dev/hdaX ecc ecc in yaboot.conf e poi dai un ybin -v

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neon wrote:*   

> .....
> 
> edit: dimenticavo se vuoi comunque spostare le partizioni segnati i numeri e cambia: boot=/dev/hda2 (questa e' la bootstrap) macosx=/dev/hdaX ecc ecc in yaboot.conf e poi dai un ybin -v

 

piano....

spiegami un pò... nn ho capito bene.

......

caspita.. ho installato mezzo sistema tramite livecd... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

